# HD glass?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Is HD glass on a spotting scope worth the extra cash? Do they stay clearer at higher magnification? I'm looking at the Vortex viper or razor.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, "high density" glass reduces chromatic aberration and other misc effects that blur image. When light passes through glass the different wave lengths are "Bent" in different amounts causing purples and cyan's to "bleed" around the image. Its more noticeable at higher magnifications.










And an example of craptastic chromatic aberration in some low quality glass:










-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

There's a point of diminishing returns when buying quality glass. My stepson's Vortex Viper binos are not much less quality image than my Swarovski/Zeiss/Leitz binos. I would be perfectly happy with his binos if I were a casual glasser. The difference really shows itself when you sit and literally pick a canyon apart for hours for hidden high-country mulies. With a lesser ED/HD glass you'll get eyestrain and a little bit of dizzyness after glassing for long times. With good ED/HD glass the eyestrain is minimal.
It depends on how much you sit behind your spotting scope. If all you do is glass for an hour or so, I'd save your money and get a Viper. They're awesome. I've looked through a friends Razor spotter and it was more awesome...but at a price.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm just wanting a spotting scope with good clarity at long ranges . I haven't went over $350 for a scope but bought bushnell legend HDs and really like the image they give out, and they cost as much as my scope. I probably won't spend over an hour scoping out too many places but am willing to invest if the difference is worth it. The HD glass in the binos I love, I was just wondering how the magnification clarity is with HD glass.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I have used 2 different Nikon spotters a vortex viper and I own the razor HD. IMO it is definitely worth the extra money I could never quite get the other scopes perfect when fully zoomed in where with the razor its pretty easy. I would at the very least get the viper HD. But the razor is hard to beat.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've definetly decided on the razor or viper and am leaning towards the razor. I've just never forked up $1,600 for something like this.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Best investment In hunting gear I've made so far. Watch ksl and the other hunting classifieds they come up used for 1100 or so pretty frequently and for 1600 you might find a used Swaro. It sounds like your going with the 20-60x85?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I've definetly decided on the razor or viper and am leaning towards the razor. I've just never forked up $1,600 for something like this.


Its worth it, but you can save a few hundred off that. Get a Cameraland Demo... it will come in pristine shape and with vortex's warranty, it wont matter.

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/vortex.pl?page=vortexrazor

I bought the 85mm demo... you honestly couldn't tell it was ever a demo when it came out of the box.

-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Appreciate the info Dallan , I found a new one on sale for $1,399 I think I'll probably purchase it. I looked through a Razor the other day and it's pretty phenomenal even at 60 power. I am going with the 85mm for sure I think.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Appreciate the info Dallan , I found a new one on sale for $1,399 I think I'll probably purchase it. I looked through a Razor the other day and it's pretty phenomenal even at 60 power. I am going with the 85mm for sure I think.


My next spotter will be the Razor... I have a Viper HD, but it gets a little grainy when at max (45x) power. I do like the weight of it for hunting though. If I invest in a Razor, it'll be the 85mm as well.


----------

